# BenC's Lawn Foibles



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

Few photos of my mishaps for the day: I hadn't edged the driveway all year and had a solid 2" strip of turf along the drive that I dug and transplanted, and it finally clicked that I should have been top dressing my plugs and sprigs all season. What a knuckle-dragger! I started topdressing everything with leftover sand from the brick guys, milorganite, and a lil' triple10. Also filling in a low spot between the house and my new garage. Scraped the root mat off and have pretty clean sand in the woods- we'll see what kind of crazy weeds pop up.








We'll see how good I do keeping up with a lawn journal. Buckle up!


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

I may have hit the pool a few times with the backhoe- whoops!


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

Some topdressed plugs


Couple shots of the cut. This is the second mow on the toro rotary with fresh sharpen. Will watch to see how frequent the blade needs sharpened




Been cutting high with the rotary, and holding back on irrigation a little, hasn't rained in a week. Roots should really be sinking down low now


Got given a couple of old jugs of glucoheptonate iron, not expecting this stuff to still be good, we'll see. Plan on putting some out soon


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

To do list:
Start getting potassium in place
Iron spray
Last Nitrogen app of season
Another roundup app on bare ground
Level area between house and garage


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I know someone who has a good price on a 20 gallon tow-behind sprayer :wink:


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

SOLD


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

Fifth mow with newly sharpened blades on the rotary and they are for sure dull.
Put a raft load of inputs down yesterday. Big ups @Colonel K0rn !!
0-0-21, 10-10-10, gypsum went on dry.. Prodiamine, humic, fulvic, iron went on wet. Only thing I have left to put this year is some pyrethroid and imidacloprid. 
Not sure if I should be working on my top dressing pre dormancy or if i should just wait and hit it hard after spring green up. Idk


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks for having me over @BenC. It was great to meet the rest of the family. I have to say that you're quite a griller, those bratwurst sure were tasty and stayed nuclear hot off of the grill. I'm curious to see how the yard is going to look in a week, considering we're about to get dumped on with Michael... hope it's not like Irma or Matthew. You better get the 580 out of the back 40, and make that swale pronto, otherwise all that work on the side of the house might be made unlevel again


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

So busy this season I've only just started working on the grass a little bit in the last couple of weeks, I did get some 10-10-10 down immediately after green up, but otherwise it's been a struggle to even keep it cut. We've been cutting up all the sod that's grown into the flower beds and transplanting it, might be close to a pallets worth by the time we finish. 
We had brutal heat and dry weather for weeks until the skies opened up last week and it's just stopped raining today. My grass took a beating from the heat, it's still recovering now, but starting to look how it should. I'm hearing from guys that they've tallied up 19" of rain since the 5th of June! Anyways I got out in the rain last night and applied about 14 lbs of Headway G to deal with what rhizoctonia I currently have, and what is going to want to come in with the next 4 days of full sun and heat, so I got that done. While I was at Site One yesterday I also bought some of their AMP, I guess its just gypsum with some chelated iron and some humic acid, I'll probably put that out tonight after I mow along with some more fert. I think I added about 1000ft2 last year from sprigging and plugging, hoping to add more this year.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

It's looking good. Have you finished that garage?


----------

